# Sherlock Hound now Officially on Youtube



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 16, 2009)

The classic 80's anime series Sherlock Hound is being released on Youtube with legal issues out of the way.
http://www.youtube.com/show?p=K162qI1LPF8
The series was started in 1984 from anime legend Hayao Miyazaki, although he only could direct a short handful of episodes due to having other projects.  It's still a fun watch and interesting to see what would happen if Miyazaki made a furry cartoon. :3


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 19, 2009)

Heh heh... these are great.  The artwork is magnificent.  Miyazaki is just incredible, even for something as relatively simple as this little six episode series.  And the English voice actors are actually good!  You rarely see that in 80's anime.


----------



## DaedolonX (Apr 19, 2009)

They have no tails!:shock:


----------



## CyberFox (Apr 19, 2009)

actually, there were 26 episodes made of Sherlock Hound

wikipedia is your friend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock_Hound


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 19, 2009)

So much the better, then.  Anyway, the point is, you can tell Miyazaki and his team put a lot of effort into their projects.


----------

